# Hanging a Heavy Mirror



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

If it were me, I would locate the studs in the wall where you want it hung. Then I would use some heavy duty hooks that screw into the wall. Make sure you hit the studs and the scew hooks go in a ways. If you install one on each side and then use the rings that they mirror has to hang from. If you think the rings on the mirror won't hold. You will have to add some eye hooks to the back of the mirror. Please be careful. Large mirrors like this are meant to be on the floor for a reason. However, I'm sure people have things hanging all over that weigh more than 100lbs. Good luck.


----------



## frapha1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Definitely would use the studs to secure any mounting. However, part of my uncertainty is because the entire frame is made of "cast resin" -- not a wood product, so I'm not sure how it would accept screws in the back. I had considered using a cleat hanging system, but again, am a little uncertain about how well anything can be attached to the back of the resin frame. Hoping someone has some insight about the resin frame issue.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree those hooks dont sound like they would hold the full weight of the mirror. 

Might reinforce all or a portion of the mirror back with some 1x lumber along with expoxy and screws to help disperse the weight across more area/fastners. 

Or do a decorative shelf for the mirror to sit on and support it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sammy said:


> Or do a decorative shelf for the mirror to sit on and support it.


IMO, this would be the only safe way to do this, if at all. Keep in mind that you are hanging 100# overhead, and it must be done SAFELY, or not at all. If it falls on someone, it will kill or cripple them.


----------



## keith d (Jan 3, 2010)

*haning a large mirror*

ok! the corrected and safe way is to install 3/16 TO 1/4 inch plywood to the wall make sure locating studs.wood should be half the size of the mirror. screw complete board firmly to the studs in the wall.use a stud finder,makes it easer.now that your board is secure now use heavy duty type hangers that you can use haevy duty wood screws.hang your mirror with no worries.hope this helped you.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Drill right through the frame, into the studs and screw it to the wall. You can use a trim screw with a small head and fill the hole with a filler and touch up with paint. Or use a regular screw and put a decorative cap over it.
Ron


----------

